# 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives :::::::



## GURUMAN (Mar 3, 2008)

*2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS*

*THIS*









http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=I8WoFd-truA 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=KGl0zsMR2FM 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=3KVIXhBlht8 


_Modified by GURUMAN at 8:57 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (GURUMAN)*

nice, are those RS4 heads ?


----------



## GURUMAN (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (PhReE)*

No 2.8 heads, swapped s4 exhaust valves
034motorsport spring and retainors


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (GURUMAN)*

is this the car with the 4" exhaust from Markku?


----------



## GURUMAN (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS ([email protected])*

yess it is


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

sick dude more vids please


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

Nice build.. x2 on more vids


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (rono1)*

What modifications have been done to the drivetrain ? What are you putting out at the wheels ? 

... sounds sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (x SPY x)*

good god...


----------



## GURUMAN (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (x SPY x)*

On that video, I'm only at 500 whp.
6 speeds s4 updated new syncros and high bias washer kit rebuild.
Apikol mounts
Clutchmasters fx700 twin disc


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (GURUMAN)*

What is the advantage of going with the 2.8 heads?? Do they offer greater flow then the 2.7 heads.








Very cool build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (bjtgtr)*

holy **** that things sounds evil


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_What is the advantage of going with the 2.8 heads?? Do they offer greater flow then the 2.7 heads.








Very cool build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The 2.8 Passat V6 heads are the "AEB" heads of the V6 world.The 2.7TT heads are small port,same reason as why VAG went to small port moving up the chain.
Regardless the upgrade is the 2.8 heads + supertech valve train.


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (Wizard-of-OD)*

nice, mine is in the works, fully built 2.8, gt28's, and other goodies!
video's are a great tease...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Another awesome example of the beautiful work that comes out of the province of Quebec! That thing sounds freakin' MEAN!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I want to move to Montreal (in Quebec city atm w/ work)


----------



## bigturboVR6 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

2.8L heads offer more flow, bigger ports, much bigger. To run them you also need the suppoerting RS4 intake mani, t-body, and associated parts (rs4 fuel rail or custom...etc.)
Nice to see your running the twin disc. I am too. I wasn't comfortable running a stage 4 set up... i think it will just get eaten up.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (PhReE)*

fukkin awesome car!!


----------



## GURUMAN (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (KubotaPowered)*

Did 583whp at 22psi on pump, but it cant go higher for now, my fuel pressure is dropping at 6k + an my afr are leaning
I migh have to ad a booster pump, ill see voltage first


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

more vids please sick @ss ride dude


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Piston style diverter valves? It sounds like they are opening under boost


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (GURUMAN)*

Saw the vids nice very nice.
Daaamn.... Those beats are so Fresh!.....SNAP!!
Wish I had the money to get a use 2.7T S4 and do what you did maybe a little more.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: 2.8 twin gt28Rs @ 20 psi in S4 gives VIDEOS (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The 2.8 Passat V6 heads are the "AEB" heads of the V6 world.The 2.7TT heads are small port,same reason as why VAG went to small port moving up the chain.
Regardless the upgrade is the 2.8 heads + supertech valve train.

Thanks for the info Issam








Op, car sounds great. Hoping to see 600+whp soon once you get your fueling striaghtened out


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

so is this a 2.7T with 2.8 head's? or is this just a 2.8L with internals?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

2.7t with 2.8l audi/vw v6 heads (big ports) since rs4 heads are near impossible to find.. not to mention expensive.
Another question.. is this the tial r650 kit ? or all custom ? eurodyne software ?


----------



## GURUMAN (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

No, it's Vag motorsports / Agtronic motorsports gt28rs kit
034 motorsport standalone fuel management.


----------



## GURUMAN (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (GURUMAN)*


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (GURUMAN)*

Agtronic really does do excellent work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif DP's/exhaust manifolds look sweet. So aside from the S4 exhaust vales and 034 springs/retainers, are these heads otherwise stock? cams, etc?


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: (bjtgtr)*

verry nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (2.0t mk2)*

something about the way those motors look when theyre on the stand and have alot of work in them...unbelievable; makes you dissapointed that so much of the great work has to be hidden.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (smugfree3)*

saw this car at H20.....
Guruman we were the ones with the black scirocco that rode part of the way down from New jersey at that rest stop


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

this thing is fricken' wicked!!! need moar videos, ASAP!


----------



## GURUMAN (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (Charisma)*

nope wasn't me...


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (GURUMAN)*

I had a feeling it may not have been, but there was a S4 that we rolled down there with....I thinks its called Nogaro Blue
Not to make an ass of myself but I just remembered it was at the Unitronic booth:
















and this was another car he went down with....


----------



## GURUMAN (Mar 3, 2008)

Ya, he's a friend of mine..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*

SICK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

goddamnit, you're making me miss my old s4


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Slayer)*

moar vids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supermega1 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

Those motor pics just made my day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## c25porter (Sep 12, 2006)

I have always wanted to swap an RS4 motor or something like this into a B5.5 Passat Wagon. I just like the VW styling a little more, plus it would definetly be custom!
Nice build!!!


----------

